# coffs blue water sun morning



## noosatocoffs (Apr 5, 2007)

Well have made the move to coffs and our holiday apartments are a spit from park beach so am heading for a paddle outside from jetty beach sunday morning july 1 around 6.30am

anyone else interested


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Good luck NTC - Hope the wind was good to you today.
We're still on those endless 20's up this way but it might be dropping.


----------

